# Post Your Maintenance Fees



## Vacationfuntips (Oct 31, 2013)

2013 Wyndham Bonnet Creek (rate per 1,000 pts)
Maintenance Fees $3.37
Reserve Fund $0.64
Property Tax $0.57
TOTAL $4.58 + **Add on the Program Fee (see below)


**Program Fee Members with PlusPartners $0.56 per 1000 pts or a minimum Program Fee charge of $127.00 whichever is greater
Members without PlusPartners $0.54 per 1,000 pts or a minimum Program Fee of $108.00 whichever is greater
Club Wyndham Presidential Reserve $0.62 per 1,000 pts for the first million then $0.56 per $1,000 points for the remaining points owned under the membership

Totals with both the Maintenance Fees & the Program Fee Combined
Without PlusPartners it comes out to $5.12/1000 pts.
With plus partners it comes out to $5.14/1000 pts.
For presidential reserve it is $5.20/1000 for the 1st million points after that you add $5.14/1000 pts. for the remaining points that you have in your acct.

Cynthia T.


----------



## pagosajim (Oct 31, 2013)

Here's how I break down my 2013 Fees:

Pagosa/Peregrine 63k points
Pagosa/Ptarmigan 154k points
Tahoe at South Shore 562k points
Dikhololo SA 3BR PIC 254k points
TOTAL 1,033,000 points
Cost breakdown

$3,238.06 CWP fees (includes Plus Partners/Program Fee)
$506.95 Dikhololo M/F (includes currency exchange fee)
$89 Annual PIC Fee (I think this should be included to accurately compute total cost)
$3,834.01 TOTAL
Which works out to a $3.71/k point cost for a VIP Platinum account.  There was some resale that passed through the account over time, but it's officially "clean" now.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 31, 2013)

Isn't there an excel sheet for all locations over on Glen's site ?

Whipe your feet before entering

http://forums.atozed.com/viewtopic.php?f=164&t=11197


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 31, 2013)

pagosajim said:


> Here's how I break down my 2013 Fees:
> 
> Pagosa/Peregrine 63k points
> Pagosa/Ptarmigan 154k points
> ...



Well done!


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Oct 31, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Isn't there an excel sheet for all locations over on Glen's site ?
> 
> Whipe your feet before entering
> 
> http://forums.atozed.com/viewtopic.php?f=164&t=11197



I can't get there.  There is often trouble with the site. I always get a message.  This is the one I just got trying to use that link..

Fatal error: Out of memory (allocated 1912864768) (tried to allocate 7076960 bytes) in D:\Web\forums.atozed.com\wwwroot\includes\acm\acm_file.php on line 688


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Oct 31, 2013)

Your maintenance fees are great!  Much better than mine.


----------



## golfingdeac11 (Nov 4, 2013)

I just joined this website today and I know very little about timeshares.  My 83 year old mom and dad bought a few timeshares before buying a condo (sold a farm and bought a condo at the wrong time...2005)...it was 1/2 the price in late 2006.  I've been renting their timeshares for the last few years.  Maintenance Fees is the word.  I'm here for help.

One timeshare they purchased in North Myrtle Beach...their MF is about $700-800 and I rent the week for $1525.  Another timeshare they have in Surfside Beach the the maintenance fee is about the same and I rent it for around $1325.  No problems with either.

They bought a timeshare through Fairfield at SeaWatch and they were the very first people to stay there to tell you when it was.  They used it often with friends.  When WOB opened and Fairfield sold to Wyndham, they needed more points to stay oceanfront/peak season and were told they'd be able to stay there or anywhere in the world with the extra points they were about to buy. They bought more points and never had enough to stay oceanfront in WOB during peak season (3 BR).  Their *maintenance fees have increased *to where it is idiotic.  Now with their 294,000 points....I can rent it for $1900-2100 and *maintenance fees are $1866....$6.35/1000 points*.  Where did they get run over?  *Please help 2 elderly retired public school teachers by offering good advice.*

The maintenance fees going up like they have seem like robbery to me.


----------



## golfingdeac11 (Nov 7, 2013)

golfingdeac11 said:


> I just joined this website today and I know very little about timeshares.  My 83 year old mom and dad bought a few timeshares before buying a condo (sold a farm and bought a condo at the wrong time...2005)...it was 1/2 the price in late 2006.  I've been renting their timeshares for the last few years.  Maintenance Fees is the word.  I'm here for help.
> 
> One timeshare they purchased in North Myrtle Beach...their MF is about $700-800 and I rent the week for $1525.  Another timeshare they have in Surfside Beach the the maintenance fee is about the same and I rent it for around $1325.  No problems with either.
> 
> ...



Going through records today....Points are at Sea Watch Plantation...oceanfront between North Myrtle Beach and Myrtle Beach.  When they *first purchased from "Fairfield" Sea Watch the MF points were 3.86/1000*?  Any help on what they should do or how to reduce the maintenance fees these *CROOKS *have cooked up?  Any help or comments?

They were talked into buying more points around 2004...which was supposed to help them get 3BR oceanfront accommodations almost anywhere for a week at peak season....so they were told....they had something like 193,000 and purchased 101,000 more.  They can't even get 3BR OF at WOB at peak season.  That's not a problem....they own a oceanfront condo ~11 block south of there.


----------



## golfingdeac11 (Nov 20, 2013)

I've tried several times to get in at that site...I can't.  Can anyone tell me what the Maintenance Fee cost is per 1000 points at Wyndham SeaWatch?


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 20, 2013)

golfingdeac11 said:


> I've tried several times to get in at that site...I can't.  Can anyone tell me what the Maintenance Fee cost is per 1000 points at Wyndham SeaWatch?



Seawatch Plantation was $5.26/K in 2012. The spreadsheet calculator was never updated for 2013.


----------



## MelBay (Nov 25, 2013)

231,000 at Wyndham Grand Desert in beautiful Las Vegas cost us $4.76 per 1,000 points.


----------



## antjmar (Nov 25, 2013)

golfingdeac11 said:


> I've tried several times to get in at that site...I can't.  Can anyone tell me what the Maintenance Fee cost is per 1000 points at Wyndham SeaWatch?


The HOA fee for 2013 is about 5.36. It varies slightly depending on which tower or if the villas.
You need to add the program fee but that is the same for all Wyndhams but varies slightly depending on if developer or resale purchase.


----------



## Kidpolska (Nov 25, 2013)

I own 154k at Ocean Blvd at $5.12 per 1,000


----------



## ride2slide (Nov 29, 2013)

Wyndham Nashville

UDI          189,000

MF           4.27       $  807.03

RF            1.10      $  207.90

PT            0.26      $   49.14

PF                        $  118.00

Annually                $1,064.07

Monthly                 $    98.50

When I bought it the ad said $92.94 mthly. I know they had VIP status. I'm wondering if that is why there is a difference in 2013 fees for them and the 2014 fees for me? Or is it just inflation?

Mindy


----------



## Joe33426 (Nov 29, 2013)

*Info from printed statement for 2014*

2014 fees 

Grand Desert $4.20
La Belle Maison $4.60
Bali Hai Villas $3.16

Not including program fees.


----------



## mnmrsjjp (Nov 29, 2013)

Wyndham Canterbury San Francisco 2014 $3.25 not including program fee.


----------



## Bigrob (Nov 29, 2013)

brushycreekranch said:


> Wyndham Nashville
> 
> UDI          189,000
> 
> ...



No. The difference could be twofold. One, they may have been using the 2013 rates (all they would have had at the time of the listing) while you are looking at 2014 rates. Two, they had other point contracts, so they were over the minimum for Program Fee. If you are not at the minimum (i.e., this is your only Wyndham point contract) then you will incur the minimum program fee, which is spread over a smaller number of points, making the per point cost higher.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Nov 30, 2013)

*2014 Maintenance Fees Wyndham Bonnet Creek*

Club Wyndham Plus
Effective Jan 1, 2014

2014 Wyndham Bonnet Creek (rate per 1,000 pts)
Maintenance Fees $4.01
Property Tax $0.66
TOTAL $4.67 + **Add on the Program Fee (see below)


**Program Fee
Members with PlusPartners $0.57 per 1000 points or a minimum Program Fee charge of $137.00 whichever is greater

Members without PlusPartners $0.55 per 1,000 points or a minimum Program Fee of $118.00 whichever is greater

Club Wyndham Presidential Reserve $0.63 per 1,000 points for the first 1  million points then $0.57 per $1,000 points for the remaining points owned  under the membership

Totals with both the Maintenance Fees & the Program Fee Combined
Without PlusPartners it comes out to $5.22/1000 points.
With plus partners it comes out to $5.24/1000 points.
For presidential reserve it is $5.30/1000 for the 1st million points  after that you add $5.24/1000 points for the remaining points that you  have in your account.

Cynthia T.


----------



## snickers104 (Nov 30, 2013)

brushycreekranch said:


> Wyndham Nashville
> 
> UDI          189,000
> 
> ...




I own at Nashville also and that is exactly what my 2014 total MF's went up to.


----------



## ride2slide (Nov 30, 2013)

I listed the Reserve fund  annual amount in mine. I was just wondering why no one else is counting this.

Mindy


----------



## snickers104 (Nov 30, 2013)

brushycreekranch said:


> I listed the Reserve fund  annual amount in mine. I was just wondering why no one else is counting this.
> 
> Mindy




I don't know  I consider it ALL because that is what I pay every month....


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 30, 2013)

Club Wyndham Access:

Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $4.91
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.56

SeaWatch Plantation:
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $5.27
Reserve Fund: (266,000 / 1000) * $0.90 = $239.40 
Property Tax: (266,000 / 1000) * $0.31 = $82.46 
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.56

Smokey Mountain:
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $4.38
Reserve Fund: (77,000 / 1000) * $0.90 = $69.30 
Property Tax: (77,000 / 1000) * $0.11 = $8.47 
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.56

Towers on the Grove:

Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $4.44
Reserve Fund: (84,000 / 1000) * $1.05 = $88.20 
Property Tax: (84,000 / 1000) * $0.28 = $23.52 
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.56

West Winds:

Total HOA Fee: $886.26
Maintenance Fees: $644.23 
Reserve Fund: $198.61 
Property Tax: $43.42
Points:  154,000


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Dec 10, 2013)

*2014 Wyndham Maintenance Fees*

Did anyone get their statement on line or in the mail yet?  Anybody wanting to post there 2014 Wyndham maintenance fees here is welcome... 

Cynthia T.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Dec 30, 2013)

Wyndham Vacation Resorts Panama City Beach 

Contract Type: Undivided Interest (UDI)
Points: 308,000

Total HOA Fee
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $3.48
Maintenance Fees: (308,000 / 1000) * $2.92 = $899.36 
Reserve Fund: (308,000 / 1000) * $0.45 = $138.60 
Property Tax: (308,000 / 1000) * $0.11 = $33.88 
Total HOA Fee: (308,000 / 1000) * $3.48 = $1,071.84 

Program Fee
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.56
Program Fee: (308,000 / 1000) * $0.56 = $172.48 

CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Assessment
Annual Fee: $1,071.84 + $172.48 = $1,244.32 
* Monthly Fee: $1,244.32 / 12 = $103.69 

Happy New Year!


----------



## memereDoris (Jan 1, 2014)

_Wyndham Royal Vista UDI_
Maintenance Fees:  $4.32 
Reserve Fund:  $0.93 
Property Tax:  $0.41 
Total HOA Fee per 1000 points:  $5.66 

_Wyndham Palm-Aire UDI_
Maintenance Fees:  $4.38 
Reserve Fund:  $0.94 
Property Tax:  $0.27 
Total HOA Fee per 1000 points:  $5.59

Does not include program fee


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Jan 23, 2014)

*2014 Wyndham Smoky Mountains Maintenance Fee*

*2014 Wyndham Smoky Mountains*

*Total HOA for 1,000 Points* $4.37

*Maintenance Fees per 1,000 points* $3.44
*Reserve Fund per 1,000 points* $0.82
*Property Tax per 1,000 points* $0.11
*Total HOA Fee* $4.37

*Program Fee per 1,000 points* $0.55

*Total HOA Fee $4.37 + Program Fee $0.55 per 1,000 points* =  $4.92


----------



## legalfee (Jan 23, 2014)

2014 Wyndham Bluebeards Beach Club
Week 18-51 float Studio
$679.00


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 23, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> West Winds:
> Total HOA Fee: $886.26
> Maintenance Fees: $644.23
> Reserve Fund: $198.61
> ...




77k point UDI contract:
Maintenance Fees: $5.55/1000
Reserve Fund: $1.63/1000
Property Tax: $.36/1000
Total:  $7.54/1000 or $580.58 annually
plus $118 program fee


----------



## markb53 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Maintenance Fee for my 3 Contracts*

Panama City Beach (Resale)
Contract Type: Undivided Interest - Odd Year (UDI)
Points: 210,000
Total HOA Fee
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $3.66
Maintenance Fees: (105,000 / 1000) * $3.10 = $325.50 
Reserve Fund: (105,000 / 1000) * $0.46 = $48.30 
Property Tax: (105,000 / 1000) * $0.10 = $10.50 
Total HOA Fee: (105,000 / 1000) * $3.66 = $384.30 
Program Fee
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.57
Program Fee: (105,000 / 1000) * $0.57 = $59.85 
CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Assessment
Annual Fee: $384.30 + $59.85 = $444.15 


Club Wyndham Access (Developer)
Contract Type: Undivided Interest (UDI)
Points: 77,000
Total HOA Fee
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $4.90
Maintenance Fees: (77,000 / 1000) * $4.90 = $377.30 
Total HOA Fee: (77,000 / 1000) * $4.90 = $377.30 
Program Fee
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.57
Program Fee: (77,000 / 1000) * $0.57 = $43.89 
CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Assessment
Annual Fee: $377.30 + $43.89 = $421.19 

Club Wyndham Access (Developer)
Contract Type: Undivided Interest (UDI)
Points: 105,000
Total HOA Fee
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $4.90
Maintenance Fees: (105,000 / 1000) * $4.90 = $514.50 
Total HOA Fee: (105,000 / 1000) * $4.90 = $514.50 
Program Fee
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.57
Program Fee: (105,000 / 1000) * $0.57 = $59.85 
CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Assessment
Annual Fee: $514.50 + $59.85 = $574.35


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Feb 4, 2014)

Keep on posting - cost per 1,000 points.

We need a better Wyndham timeshare data base for 2014 maintenance fees with the program fee costs posted on Tug BBS.  

This helps others to decide if the maintenance fee costs (subject to go up) make sense to purchase or to not purchase something?  Many people seem to rent below their cost per 1,000 points unless they are VIP, why?

Pull out those yearly statements from Wyndham or go check online at www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com under financial statements.

Thanks!

Cynthia T.


----------



## wjappraise (Feb 4, 2014)

Bonnet Creek Presidential Reserve. There is a PR surcharge.  It appears to be $0.15 per 1,000 points. 

Contract Type: Undivided Interest (UDI) - Presidential Reserve.  1,064,000 points. 

Total HOA Fee
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $4.82. 
Program Fee
Program Rate for 1,000 Points (0-1,000,000 points): $0.63
Program Rate for 1,000 Points (1,000,000+ points): $0.57
Contract Type: Undivided Interest (UDI) - Presidential Reserve

Total HOA Fee
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $4.82

Program Fee
Program Rate for 1,000 Points (0-1,000,000 points): $0.63
Program Rate for 1,000 Points (1,000,000+ points): $0.57

Total cost per 1,000 points:   $5.39


-----------------------------------------------

Bonnet Creek - Non-Presidential.  510,000 points.  
Contract Type: Undivided Interest (UDI)

Total HOA Fee
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $4.67

Program Fee
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.57

Total Cost per 1,000 Points:  $5.24 

--------------------------------------------

Wyndham Ocean Walk.  126,000 points 

Contract Type: Undivided Interest (UDI)
Points: 126,000
Total HOA Fee
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $5.53

Program Fee
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.57

Total Cost per 1,000 points:  $6.10. 

------------------------------

Wyndham Palm Aire. 105,000 points 

Total HOA Fee
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $5.59

Program Fee
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.57

Total Cost per 1,000 points:  $6.16. 

Hope that helps. 
Wes




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zentos (Feb 6, 2014)

I didn't see this one posted, so figured I would share.  The reserve fund seems a bit high, unfortunately.

Wyndham Branson
Contract Type: Undivided Interest - Even Year (UDI)
Points: 210,000
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $5.52
Maintenance Fees: (105,000 / 1000) * $4.30 = $451.50 
Reserve Fund: (105,000 / 1000) * $1.12 = $117.60 
Property Tax: (105,000 / 1000) * $0.10 = $10.50 
Total HOA Fee: (105,000 / 1000) * $5.52 = $579.60


----------



## Jnboy9111 (Feb 20, 2014)

Wyndham South Shore
Annual Usage / 105,000 point UDI

Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $3.58
Maintenance Fees: (105,000 / 1000) * $2.87 = $301.35 
Reserve Fund: (105,000 / 1000) * $0.59 = $61.95 
Property Tax: (105,000 / 1000) * $0.12 = $12.60 
Total HOA Fee: (105,000 / 1000) * $3.58 = $375.90 

My total Maintenance Fees for year are $375.90 plus program fee

Thanks, 
John T


----------



## uscav8r (Feb 21, 2014)

National Harbor $4.20/1000 includes program fee. $3.63/1000 without the program fee of $.57.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planzfortomorrow (Feb 23, 2014)

I haven't seen these two listed yet:

Sedona AZ
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $4.48
Maintenance Fees:  * $3.57  
Reserve Fund:  * $0.77  
Property Tax: * $0.14  
Total HOA Fee: * $4.48   

La Cascada TX
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $4.48
Maintenance Fees: * $3.06  
Reserve Fund: * $0.76  
Property Tax: * $0.66  
Total HOA Fee: * $4.48  

Plus the $118 fee, which for my case is added into the Sedona AZ contract


----------



## jebloomquist (Feb 23, 2014)

I have several properties at several resorts, so I am just putting in the average fees for each property. I have no idea whether or not this image will actually appear in this post. Putting images out here is a real mystery to me.






Jim

Nope, it didn't work. How do I put an image out on TUG?

So here it is as some unformated text.

Resort	                   Total HOA Fee 	         Program Fee       Annual Fee/1000
Wyndham Bali Hai Villas  	   3.49	                0.57             4.06
Wyndham Branson	           5.52	                0.57	           6.09
Wyndham Pagosa	                   5.41	                0.57	           5.98
Wyndham Patriots' Place          4.70	                0.57	           5.27
Wyndham Fairfield Harbour       4.35	                        0.57	           4.92
Wyndham Sedona                   4.48	                0.57	           5.05
Wyndham Smoky Mountains     4.55	                        0.57	           5.12
Wyndham Panama City Beach	  3.66	                        0.57	           4.23


----------



## Xpat (Feb 24, 2014)

jebloomquist said:


> Resort	                   Total HOA Fee 	         Program Fee       Annual Fee/1000
> Wyndham Bali Hai Villas  	   3.49	                0.57             4.06



Jim,
Is your Bali Hai a converted week? an earlier post in this thread listed MFs at Bali Hai at 3.16


----------



## jebloomquist (Feb 24, 2014)

jpl88 said:


> Jim,
> Is your Bali Hai a converted week? an earlier post in this thread listed MFs at Bali Hai at 3.16



I have 10 Bali Hai Villas contracts. What I stated here was my average of all of the contracts. I did that for all of the resorts that I listed where I have multiple contracts.

The Bali Hai fees, including the program fee of $.57, vary from $3.69 up to $4.30 depending upon the contract. The fixed and floating week conversions are the contracts at the high end.

Jim


----------



## bbakernbay (Feb 25, 2014)

*Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Glade*

2014 Maintenance Fees are $840 for a 2 Bedroom in Stonecastle. Week 44

Includes $175 for Reserve Fund and $90 for Bad Debt.

I just wrote the Board and said I won't be paying this kind of amount again, they can foreclose and add to their bad debt costs.

Our 2 bedroom in Kissimmee is $470 in prime time of March.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (May 6, 2014)

Bump

Cynthia T.


----------



## Jnboy9111 (May 7, 2014)

Angel Fire Resort - Eagle Wing Suites 
Annual Usage - 112,000 point

Total HOA Fee
Maintenance Fees: $461.84 which comes out to $4.12 per 1000 points

Program Fee
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.55 per 1000 points
Program Fee: (112,000 / 1000) * $0.55 = $61.60 

CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Assessment
Annual Fee: $461.84 + $61.60 = $523.44 
* Monthly Fee: $523.44 / 12 = $43.62 

John


----------



## 7knights (May 10, 2014)

Hi, hubby and I are looking into buying Wyndham points and I have a question about the fees.  I see you all listing several fees so I want to make sure I'm understanding what you're posting.  

We're looking at Ebay for resale points and I see maintenance fees listed with the ad but you all have what seem to be additional fees.  So does that mean that the fees are maintenance fees only or do I have maint/hoa/.../....    Could someone please explain to me what exactly you pay per month then show me a break down that way.  I'm trying to find out about "hidden" fees that they never tell you about in a presentation.  

Thanks!


----------



## lcml11 (May 10, 2014)

7knights said:


> Hi, hubby and I are looking into buying Wyndham points and I have a question about the fees.  I see you all listing several fees so I want to make sure I'm understanding what you're posting.
> 
> We're looking at Ebay for resale points and I see maintenance fees listed with the ad but you all have what seem to be additional fees.  So does that mean that the fees are maintenance fees only or do I have maint/hoa/.../....    Could someone please explain to me what exactly you pay per month then show me a break down that way.  I'm trying to find out about "hidden" fees that they never tell you about in a presentation.
> 
> Thanks!



Every resort is different.  Post 41 is a example of one resort.  If you posted the resort(s) you were interested in, then if someone who owns there might post their fees for the resort(s) you are interested in.


----------



## 7knights (May 10, 2014)

Wyndham Kingsgate.


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 10, 2014)

7knights said:


> Hi, hubby and I are looking into buying Wyndham points and I have a question about the fees.  I see you all listing several fees so I want to make sure I'm understanding what you're posting.
> 
> We're looking at Ebay for resale points and I see maintenance fees listed with the ad but you all have what seem to be additional fees.  So does that mean that the fees are maintenance fees only or do I have maint/hoa/.../....    Could someone please explain to me what exactly you pay per month then show me a break down that way.  I'm trying to find out about "hidden" fees that they never tell you about in a presentation.
> 
> Thanks!



In Wyndham   system you pay a resort  HOA fee which  covers all expenses of operating your specific resort. If  too low, no reserves,  then you get a SA!

In addition all points owners pay a minimum  $118 POA fee which covers the cost of reservations, "free"  RCI membership,  owner relations, etc.

Keep in mind,  many  MFs listed in e-bay  ads  are wrong. Ask for estoppal or call resort!

In addition there are   HK  fees, reservation fees, guest certificate fees, banking fees,  credit pool fees, Perks Fees, ad infinitum  which you pay if you  "over use" these "  services"! 

If HOA and POA  fees  are around  $5.50 /1,000 points  they are  about  average.

There is $299 fee(extortion charge) to  change ownership!


----------



## lcml11 (May 10, 2014)

7knights said:


> Wyndham Kingsgate.



I do not own at Kingsgate, maybe someone that does can post them.


----------



## 7knights (May 10, 2014)

So you're saying a Property Owner's Fee + Maintenance Fee + Program Fee + Reserve Fund + Property Tax = Home Owner's Fee ??  HOA/12 months = monthly fee?


----------



## lcml11 (May 10, 2014)

7knights said:


> So you're saying a Property Owner's Fee + Maintenance Fee + Program Fee + Reserve Fund + Property Tax = Home Owner's Fee ??  HOA/12 months = monthly fee?



In post number 26, as an example, the Total HOA for 1,000 Points $4.37 per thousand points.  That includes everything except the program fee which is 55 cents per 1,000 points.  

For what it is worth, I am a believer in a flight to quality approach.  Smoky Mountain, Myrtle Beach, and other great resorts in great locations.


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 10, 2014)

7knights said:


> So you're saying a Property Owner's Fee + Maintenance Fee + Program Fee + Reserve Fund + Property Tax = Home Owner's Fee ??  HOA/12 months = monthly fee?



Yes! That simple! Ignore terminology  as is  screwed up!

Keep in mind  PCC guys  on e-bay often have fees, etc.  wrong!


----------



## uscav8r (May 10, 2014)

7knights said:


> So you're saying a Property Owner's Fee + Maintenance Fee + Program Fee + Reserve Fund + Property Tax = Home Owner's Fee ??  HOA/12 months = monthly fee?





pacodemountainside said:


> Yes! That simple! Ignore terminology  as is  screwed up!
> 
> Keep in mind  PCC guys  on e-bay often have fees, etc.  wrong!



And I've found many PCC's are generally unresponsive when you ask for a fee breakdown. I've seen ONE eBay listing actually post a screen shot of the owner's Club Wyndham Assessment page. I wish they all did that. I usually ask for that screen shot (and I am usually ignored or told "no"), but it is the only way to be on the same page, no pun intended, in regards to the fees because Wyndham has so many different ones. Usually the Program Fee is the big difference, especially for smaller contracts, due to the fixed floor ($0.55-0.57/1000 points, with a minimum $118 or $137 depending on whether you already have Plus Partners from developer points).


----------



## uscav8r (May 10, 2014)

[A bit off topic so I deleted it.]


----------



## GVeitengruber (Aug 22, 2016)

*Updates for 2016/2017*

I noted a comment of "cleaned" points to gain VIP/Silver/Gold/Plat status.  Clearly there's a magic trick that seasoned veterans know.  How do we nubes learn such amazing tricks?

Thank you for these forums.  It's opened my eyes to the timeshare universe.  When I purchased an EOY in Waikiki 7 years ago, I clearly had no club what I was doing and have winged it blindly since last week, when I found these forums.

G


----------

